# Oh boy, its snowing.



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, it is actually snowing here in North Carolina! We haven't had this much snow in over 5 years.  Right now my area has 7" with a covering of sleet. Of course, everybody down here is freaking out as if they have never seen the white substance before. :lol: I haven't been to the stores lately, but I can grantee you that all the water, milk, eggs, and bread are gone. Most of the news casters are new, and they are acting like cows in new gates when they talk about the weather. :lol: I know the conditions are bad, but down here, everybody goes crazy when things get white.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 30, 2010)

Same here, usually we're complaining about not having snow at all, and now we've got too much of it :/


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 30, 2010)

Same in Oklahoma. Measured yesterday around 5".

Since it snowed all night, I've no idea what it is now.

I'm afraid to look.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2010)

I hear ya Andrew. We got less but plenty of freezing rain. I stopped at the store last night for my weekly shopping and it was crazy. People acting like the sky is falling. Big news here but I grew up in the midwest where this is normal.


----------



## massaman (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like its signs of global cooling maybe!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool!

After our couple of snow dumps we're beginning to warm up. It's been in the 60s this week  .


----------



## neps (Jan 30, 2010)

> looks like its signs of global cooling maybe!


Probably not!

As of early December, 2009: 2009 Set to be Fifth Warmest Year on Record.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Very cool!After our couple of snow dumps we're beginning to warm up. It's been in the 60s this week  .


It was 65 here like last week. Snow is rather uncommon here.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

No wonder the parcels I sent haven't arrived yet!


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 30, 2010)

one day it hails the next day it snows


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

Rick said:


> It was 65 here like last week. Snow is rather uncommon here.


That's right! It was 65 2 days ago! It is now 23 degrees! :lol: :blink: 

Oh, BTW, the governor was on the television today telling everybody to "stay inside" and to "ask your neighbors if they are ok".  Also, the news reporters were showing how slippery the ice could be with their feet as if nobody knows that ice is slippery. :lol: The state has also requested the National Guard's help. :wacko:


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> That's right! It was 65 2 days ago! It is now 23 degrees! :lol: :blink: Oh, BTW, the governor was on the television today telling everybody to "stay inside" and to "ask your neighbors if they are ok".  Also, the news reporters were showing how slippery the ice could be with their feet as if nobody knows that ice is slippery. :lol: The state has also requested the National Guard's help. :wacko:


Oh geez. I like how there were cancellations yesterday before even a speck of snow fell. I keep hoping school will be cancelled Monday. We're getting a good amount of ice. Keep waiting for it to pull the power lines down as that is usually what happens.


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

Some people are really stupid. My street is covered in ice. I just saw a guy go flying by about 30mph in reverse. Right before that I heard him spinning out down a few houses down. What is the point? Saw another guy do a u turn at the intersection and then floor it and get sideways all the way down the street. All fun and games until you hit a tree, house, or parked car.


----------



## agent A (Jan 31, 2010)

the other day, it snowed so much they let school out early. CT gets a lot of snow. There are 3 inches of snow covering the ground and it is cold!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

agent A said:


> the other day, it snowed so much they let school out early. CT gets a lot of snow. There are 3 inches of snow covering the ground and it is cold!!!


When I was a kid growing up in IL it could be really bad but they wouldn't let school out. The buses that picked us up had chains on the tires even.


----------



## agent A (Jan 31, 2010)

Rick said:


> When I was a kid growing up in IL it could be really bad but they wouldn't let school out. The buses that picked us up had chains on the tires even.


oh my god, on Friday, as I waited for the bus, the wind was so cold it went up my jean legs and I lost feeling to my shins until gym class, but my water was pretty cold...


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

agent A said:


> oh my god, on Friday, as I waited for the bus, the wind was so cold it went up my jean legs and I lost feeling to my shins until gym class, but my water was pretty cold...


OMG! Surprised you made it.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol'd  

Anyway, Holland has between the 2 and 8 inch, which is is the most snow(and coldest winter) in 13 years here..

But i lol @ at the bs the governments try to do; "STAY INSIDE UNLESS IT"S AN EMERGENCY" or "DON'T GO ON THE HIGHWAY or you'll slip".

Funny thing is the trains to russia go as normal without any delay, but trains from city to city are ridiculously delayed.

People go insane when it snows a bit...


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 31, 2010)

No snow here, and screw global warming, al gore is a liar.


----------



## dino2 (Jan 31, 2010)

lol really? here in ohio it dosent matter what the temperature is we have school, its 16 degrees here right now and thats the warmest its been in a week. we have people wearing sandals and shorts ^^ i was in florida once and the temperature dropped to 40 degrees and people were wearing coats LOL when its 40 degrees here that means springs coming. really cold isnt that bad, it can be uncomfortable but it wont kill you so freaking out about it is pointless, i practiced some parkour for 4 hours today. the school i go to even when all other schools around us are closed we never close, everyone hates our superintendent, me and a friend were coming home from watching the book of eli and got caught in a blizzard, we could hardly even see the road because everything was white.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2010)

dino2 said:


> lol really? here in ohio it dosent matter what the temperature is we have school, its 16 degrees here right now and thats the warmest its been in a week. we have people wearing sandals and shorts ^^ i was in florida once and the temperature dropped to 40 degrees and people were wearing coats LOL when its 40 degrees here that means springs coming. really cold isnt that bad, it can be uncomfortable but it wont kill you so freaking out about it is pointless, i practiced some parkour for 4 hours today. the school i go to even when all other schools around us are closed we never close, everyone hates our superintendent, me and a friend were coming home from watching the book of eli and got caught in a blizzard, we could hardly even see the road because everything was white.


That's how it was in IL. Around here people look at me crazy because I don't normally wear a coat. I just don't see the need to bundle up to walk from the car to the building.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 1, 2010)

I do the same thing up here. Unless I'm outside for a long time I only wear a hoody.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Feb 1, 2010)

Emile said:


> No snow here, and screw global warming, al gore is a liar.


Actually the southern hemesphere is getting recored highs and so is the artic.

Gore is not a liar he only exagerrates, and he is not a scientist either he never discovered global warming and is no way part of climate sciene in any way.

Our area got hail


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you like to start arguments? You seem to base a lot of your opinions off of very unsound information.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 1, 2010)

Today was an interesting day. Because snow of any amount is a rare occurrence here, I helped my brother and sister build a snow man just for fun today. He was about 5' tall, buttons and mo-hawk included. (continued)







Well after going inside to eat dinner, I went back out to grab something from the car. When I went out, I realized that somebody had pushed the snow man over. :lol: They had rolled him completely over, and took his buttons! :wacko: Anyways, I found it kinda funny/aggravating especially since they also rolled over his base which weighed well over 100lbs. My brother and I rebuilt him when it became dark. I wonder what the person will think when they see him standing again tomorrow! :lol: I just want to know what kind of person pushes over a snow man and takes his buttons!  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice snowman, Andrew! I can't believe how some people act or what motivates them to vandalize the hard work of others. That's pretty low.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice sm Andrew. Our snow was hard as rocks with a layer of ice over it. Mostly melted yesterday. When I was a kid we used to get a large ball of snow formed and then keep rolling it around and letting it pick up more snow and grow. We made some huge snow balls that way.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Nice sm Andrew. Our snow was hard as rocks with a layer of ice over it. Mostly melted yesterday. When I was a kid we used to get a large ball of snow formed and then keep rolling it around and letting it pick up more snow and grow. We made some huge snow balls that way.


What about those balls that you push until you just can't push them anymore.... and that's where your snowman ends up being, lol. Or the ones you make for the middle that become too heavy to lift, so become the base for another snowman, hehe.


----------

